# This is how sick MOST religions are ......



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 25, 2011)

This is what happens when you live a life devoted to the lies and deception of religion , totaly sickening , http://uk.news.yahoo.com/churches-told-dying-patients-were-cured-034935993.html


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

A sad and tragic abuse of power...


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 25, 2011)

Religion is and will be the demise of mankind!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Religion isn't such a bad thing, it's just that most of the people that rise to power within church are liars and frauds and prey on peoples belief to steal money, gain respect and adoration while living the good life...


----------



## sso (Nov 25, 2011)

religion = worrying what god thinks about you.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 25, 2011)

Religion helps hypocrits to feel better about themselves...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

And makes honest religious people feel bad


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Religion helps hypocrits to feel better about themselves...


Honestly, what a stupid statement. Think about it....


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 25, 2011)

Another assault on religion by sativah high I see. He seems to think we need to be convinced of how much he hates, doesn't understand, can't stand, how people could believe in... religion. You have another axe to grind? Don't you have anything else to talk about? All you want to do is take shots at religion. I like how atheists want folks to be open-minded and tolerable of their beliefs but when the shoe is on the other foot they NEED proof. Quite funny actually; I can't believe I wasted the time out of my life it took to respond to this.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> Another assault on religion by sativah high I see. He seems to think we need to be convinced of how much he hates, doesn't understand, can't stand, how people could believe in... religion. You have another axe to grind? Don't you have anything else to talk about? All you want to do is take shots at religion. I like how atheists want folks to be open-minded and tolerable of their beliefs but when the shoe is on the other foot they NEED proof. Quite funny actually; I can't believe I wasted the time out of my life it took to respond to this.


True that, . TSH just complains about religion and has no purpose in doing so....well no helpful purpose.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol, sh is a bitch... Who cant even box to save his life... oh wait, i sory man, i didnt mean it...

Hey, i like how you demonstrate to the world how much of a retard you are... You make the job a bit easier..

Punk bitch, id whoop your ass anyday boy...


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 25, 2011)

Evolution has much hard evidence on its side. All religion has is a collection of stories edited by the church, you know, the bible. And quite a few pedifiles in positions of leadership.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Evolution has much hard evidence on its side. All religion has is a collection of stories edited by the church, you know, the bible. And quite a few pedifiles in positions of leadership.


Many religions agree with evolution. Many branches of Christianity agree with evolution. 

I agree that the bible has been changed. But what does that matter to you? 

Those pedophiles are hypocrites and abuse their own power. They are not welcomed by the majority of Christians. 

What was the point of your post?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2011)

looks like the faithful christian folks have gone to name calling , is this an example of good christian ethics ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> looks like the faithful christian folks have gone to name calling , is this an example of good christian ethics ?


No....

TSH also resorts to name calling, is this a good example of good atheistic ethics? 




There once was a man. And he couldn't cry.... (johny cash song).


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2011)

don't fucking call me atheist ive told you i'm not


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> don't fucking call me atheist ive told you i'm not


Chill out dude, where did I call you an atheist?




TSH is thesativahigh guy.... I was talking about him not you....


----------



## BA142 (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Lol, sh is a bitch... Who cant even box to save his life... oh wait, i sory man, i didnt mean it...
> 
> Hey, i like how you demonstrate to the world how much of a retard you are... You make the job a bit easier..
> 
> Punk bitch, id whoop your ass anyday boy...


Ah yes, the logic of a Christian 

Never ceases to amaze me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2011)

...maybe it's time to start a thread on random horrors executed by the non-religious and 'people in general'. Oh wait, sorry, that's called "the news".


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Evolution has much hard evidence on its side. All religion has is a collection of stories edited by the church, you know, the bible. And quite a few pedifiles in positions of leadership.


Yeah cause there are no pedophiles in the ranks of the judges or in hospitals and law enforcement or any other area of life are there..?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 25, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No....
> 
> TSH also resorts to name calling, is this a good example of good atheistic ethics?
> 
> ...


There is no atheist doctrine, how can there be ethics based in non-belief? Doesn't make sense.

There is however a Christian doctrine, that says love thy enemies. 

"But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;"
- Matthew 5:44

Turn the other cheek! lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...maybe it's time to start a thread on random horrors executed by the non-religious and 'people in general'. Oh wait, sorry, that's called "the news".


Well, since 95% of the American public believes in a higher power, the odds are that the vast majority of the random horrors on the news are committed by believers (but not in the name of religion, of course). I don't agree with TSH's style, but it doesn't make his points any less valid. Throughout these atheist/religious threads a point often comes up that a lot of people seem to forget: Religious horror stories (like the OP article) are done _in the name of god/religion_, I can't think of a single instance committed by a non-believer that was _done in the name of atheism_. Religion is the platform that made the 14 year old flogging-to-death and the above HIV tragedies possible, they couldn't have happened without religious dogma. The people committing these acts were not evil or insane, they were simply being pious in following the teachings of their holy books. While the decent theists here would never use religion to commit similar horrors, many theists do, and we can thank religion for that...


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

oh, so you would let someone just tell whatever they want you would keep a clean tongue? i hate it when atheists have nothing better to do then entrap believers... losers and those are some cheap ass tactics



robert 14617 said:


> looks like the faithful christian folks have gone to name calling , is this an example of good christian ethics ?


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

hey, you silly atheist. I might be a believer, but that dont mean im some punk bitch thats gonna let people walk all over...stupid cunt...

so i guess i aint happy with american soldiers who are believers that have lost their life protecting this very country and state you live in that lets you enjoy marijuana... yea, you are...




BA142 said:


> Ah yes, the logic of a Christian
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, since 95% of the American public believes in a higher power, the odds are that the vast majority of the random horrors on the news are committed by believers (but not in the name of religion, of course). I don't agree with TSH's style, but it doesn't make his points any less valid. Throughout these atheist/religious threads a point often comes up that a lot of people seem to forget: Religious horror stories (like the OP article) are done _in the name of god/religion_, I can't think of a single instance committed by a non-believer that was _done in the name of atheism_. Religion is the platform that made the 14 year old flogging-to-death and the above HIV tragedies possible, they couldn't have happened without religious dogma. The people committing these acts were not evil or insane, they were simply being pious in following the teachings of their holy books. While the decent theists here would never use religion to commit similar horrors, many theists do, and we can thank religion for that...



...yes, there's a law somewhere about large numbers 

I see where you're going. I agree with where you're going. But, I've seen quite a few people in here say that this religious tendency is a genetic trait (or mishap  ) If there weren't established religions would they still do the same thing? Looks like it. So, who would be to blame? Can't go throwing rocks at the seasons in anger


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 25, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...yes, there's a law somewhere about large numbers
> 
> If there weren't established religions would they still do the same thing? Looks like it. So, who would be to blame? Can't go throwing rocks at the seasons in anger


I completely disagree. How can a martyr killing people in the name of his god still kill if there's no cause to become a martyr over? How can heretics be killed, or lashed, or beaten if there's no heresy? The only reason most of these religious killings happen is because of the religion, not the people under the religion. 

Look at the stance on homosexuality with most Christians; good people in all other aspects of their lives, except they take the time to spew hate speech about the abominations of the gay/lesbian lifestyle. If Christianity hadn't burned the idea that homosexuals were bad into everyone's heads, there wouldn't be this stigma that they're bad. They'd just "be". If Islam didn't exist and Islamic terrorists didn't think they were going to get 72 virgins when they died, how many planes do you think would be flown into buildings? 

I believe it's things like this that t.d. is talking about, bad things that can *only *come from theism. There's no such thing as bad things that can *only* come from atheism, because there's no rules to follow for atheism, it's a lack of rules that come with the lack of belief. 

As an atheist I believe I can look more objectively at hard to judge moral situations and make the correct choices based on the good of all, not based on what my religion tells me *I have to do* to properly practice my faith.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Yeah cause there are no pedophiles in the ranks of the judges or in hospitals and law enforcement or any other area of life are there..?


 several and they are persecuted and prosecuted not protected by a cult


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I completely disagree. How can a martyr killing people in the name of his god still kill if there's no cause to become a martyr over? How can heretics be killed, or lashed, or beaten if there's no heresy? The only reason most of these religious killings happen is because of the religion, not the people under the religion.
> 
> Look at the stance on homosexuality with most Christians; good people in all other aspects of their lives, except they take the time to spew hate speech about the abominations of the gay/lesbian lifestyle. If Christianity hadn't burned the idea that homosexuals were bad into everyone's heads, there wouldn't be this stigma that they're bad. They'd just "be". If Islam didn't exist and Islamic terrorists didn't think they were going to get 72 virgins when they died, how many planes do you think would be flown into buildings?
> 
> ...


...I run the risk of starting a chicken or egg deal here - but - people happened before religion.

And don't get me wrong, I know a lot of the extraneous facets of religions are bs. People sell fckn water on tv! I'm not blind man. I can see it clear as day. MY religion does not tell me to do things. It doesn't even tell me to be anything. I don't need it to be a good person. Ever.

Every single religion in the world has a way to help a person achieve happiness. That is why I'm 'in it'.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Lol, sh is a bitch... Who cant even box to save his life... oh wait, i sory man, i didnt mean it...
> 
> Hey, i like how you demonstrate to the world how much of a retard you are... You make the job a bit easier..
> 
> Punk bitch, id whoop your ass anyday boy...


 you mad bro?


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> oh, so you would let someone just tell whatever they want you would keep a clean tongue? i hate it when atheists have nothing better to do then entrap believers... losers and those are some cheap ass tactics


Most of us quit believing in mythical magical being at age 6. Sorry dont hate


----------



## BA142 (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> hey, you silly atheist. I might be a believer, but that dont mean im some punk bitch thats gonna let people walk all over...stupid cunt...
> 
> so i guess i aint happy with american soldiers who are believers that have lost their life protecting this very country and state you live in that lets you enjoy marijuana... yea, you are...


The soldiers have nothing to do with the marijuana laws. You're retarded if you think so. 

Your "God" is the reason I have to use mj. If you truly believe in God, then fuck your God. He gave me way too many health problems to deal with. 

I just know you freak the fuck out whenever an atheist says anything remotely negative about "believers," I just wanted to get a rise out of you. I'm not a militant atheist but I still think all Religion is pointless


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> hey, you silly atheist. I might be a believer, but that dont mean im some punk bitch thats gonna let people walk all over...stupid cunt...
> 
> so i guess i aint happy with american soldiers who are believers that have lost their life protecting this very country and state you live in that lets you enjoy marijuana... yea, you are...


yeah christians dont like being walked all over , they tend to use swords and guns to settle any argument they get into .


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah, whatever you say hoss... you feel better now?

so you are cool with soldiers who believe in God dying... shows your true stripes, fucking commy




BA142 said:


> The soldiers have nothing to do with the marijuana laws. You're retarded if you think so.
> 
> Your "God" is the reason I have to use mj. If you truly believe in God, then fuck your God. He gave me way too many health problems to deal with.
> 
> I just know you freak the fuck out whenever an atheist says anything remotely negative about "believers," I just wanted to get a rise out of you. I'm not a militant atheist but I still think all Religion is pointless


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

No, i dont need those things to whoop your ass.. thats a fact...




ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yeah christians dont like being walked all over , they tend to use swords and guns to settle any argument they get into .


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

> I just know you freak the fuck out whenever an atheist says anything remotely negative about "believers,


No, i really dont give a fuck what others say about other people, but if you want to say things to me, you will hear what i have to say, i dont care if im a believer, say that in my face you punk bitch baby...



> I just wanted to get a rise out of you.


a rise! how is this for a rise, fuck you?



> I'm not a militant atheist


no, i am pretty sure you are just like tsh... thinking you all some badass cause you supposedly "bash" others beliefs... lol...


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 25, 2011)

So far no one has pointed out the real issue. It's true some evangelists take advantage of religion, just as some atheists take advantage of people's illogic (think scam artists) and neither can be blamed solely on the theistic position.

It's also true that when comparing the position of theism vs atheism, one is utterly without content while the other is specific unjustified content. Atheism is simply the place you end up, and not a mechanism of belief. The mechanism would be skepticism.

And skepticism is the real issue here. The greater tragedy is not that the church took advantage, but how easily the religious can be fooled. This is why it is important for people to understand that religious beliefs can carry no weight in the real world. Beliefs are principals of action. When we teach people that believing in propositions without evidence is not only okay, but a virtue, we end up with fools who have been trained to be taken advantage of. People use religion as a substantial motivator, and do so based on nothing but the wildest of guesses and speculation started thousands of years ago. This, as we see here, can lead to misery and death. Proper skepticism saves lives, improves our environment, and incites progress. Dogmatic religion endangers lives, fosters dereliction, and hinders advancement.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> No, i really dont give a fuck what others say about other people, but if you want to say things to me, you will hear what i have to say, i dont care if im a believer, say that in my face you punk bitch baby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha you still mad bro?? You and your silly religion


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

nah, im doing quite well actually, thanks for the concern man. and i thought you were a piece of shit of atheist.. thank your kind heart young man...




suTraGrow said:


> hahaha you still mad bro?? You and your silly religion


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> nah, im doing quite well actually, thanks for the concern man. and i thought you were a piece of shit of atheist.. thank your kind heart young man...


Ya better thank me ho.
you do know that religion is just a bunch of made up rules and traditions to manipulate people. I mean come on now why don't Catholics eat meat on Fridays? I'll tell ya why because the pope owns long john silvers THATS WHY!


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah, and they also own all the lettuce and spinach. 

are you happy now?




suTraGrow said:


> Ya better thank me ho.
> you do know that religion is just a bunch of made up rules and traditions to manipulate people. I mean come on now why don't Catholics eat meat on Fridays? I'll tell ya why because the pope owns long john silvers THATS WHY!


----------



## malignant (Nov 25, 2011)

the entire western school of thought is a redundant waste of time, the children of Abraham are the cause of most of the worlds problems..


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> yeah, and they also own all the lettuce and spinach.
> 
> are you happy now?


 NO!  
Bastards put pesticides, insecticides, fungicides in their crop. Which makes me grow my own and takes up more room in my garden.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 25, 2011)

atheism full blown, hmm... must feel real good huh?

well, the market food is doing well




suTraGrow said:


> NO!
> Bastards put pesticides, insecticides, fungicides in their crop. Which makes me grow my own and takes up more room in my garden.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whatever....


----------



## malignant (Nov 25, 2011)

atheism is just as stupid as abrahamic religions..


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

I still believe that the universe is god... solves all the problems...


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> atheism full blown, hmm... must feel real good huh?
> 
> well, the market food is doing well


 Growing my own lettuce and spinach? Oh it's DELICIOUS!!! good sir


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 26, 2011)

no, broccoli and celery... thats the way to go...

lettuce and spinach are for pussies




suTraGrow said:


> Growing my own lettuce and spinach? Oh it's DELICIOUS!!! good sir


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> *I believe it's things like this that t.d. is talking about, bad things that can only come from theism. There's no such thing as bad things that can only come from atheism, because there's no rules to follow for atheism, it's a lack of rules that come with the lack of belief. *


I'd love for any believer to touch on this point.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I still believe that the universe is god... solves all the problems...


What does that mean? What does that answer?


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 26, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> no, broccoli and celery... thats the way to go...
> 
> lettuce and spinach are for pussies


I'd love to see you say that to POPEYEs face though guy..


Celery has a nerve toxin in it making you more docile sooo wouldn't that make ya more of a pussy?/hmm educate your self


----------



## sso (Nov 26, 2011)

malignant said:


> atheism is just as stupid as abrahamic religions..


you talk as if there some religion thats much better?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd love for any believer to touch on this point.


Why would we touch on that subject buddy? We obviously know it's true. 

It's so true that it's like saying rabbits eat carrots. Like what's the point on touching on the subject? I'm drunk so I'm not sure if this even makes sense, but whatever lol.


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2011)

sso said:


> you talk as if there some religion thats much better?


 hinduism embraces every aspect of the godhead and every personal connection no matter what its called, anything other than the rejection of god is a fraction of hinduism. every spiritual being is a varying degree of hindu. there is a temple in kerala to express this, it has 30 million deities on and throughout it


----------



## sso (Nov 26, 2011)

malignant said:


> hinduism embraces every aspect of the godhead and every personal connection no matter what its called, anything other than the rejection of god is a fraction of hinduism. every spiritual being is a varying degree of hindu. there is a temple in kerala to express this, it has 30 million deities on and throughout it


so, you are basically saying, hinduism is thinking all the religions are true? 

its all hinduism?  (that mustave been one clever priest that came up with that, lol)

..

well, in a way thats right, hinduism does embrace alot of other ideas.

but, 

its still, a santa for grownups 

and the stories about the hindu "gods" about as ridiculous as any other 

a bunch a blue skinned dudes going about fighting "demons" (who seemed about the same as the "gods" apart from their color)

30 million deities.

well, every flavor for everyone i guess.

never have seen the point in worship though

"please help me in this, please make sure i can do that, please help me get some money or pussy"

"am i ok if i do this? im not going to be reborn as a dung beetle next life?"

see.

it seems to me, why ask the fucking gods? ask other people, judge by that. be nice to other people, dont be nice to the gods, whatts the fucking point of being nice to the gods?


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2011)

and see in hinduism its disrespectful to ask for things you do not need, and anything that is simply sense gratification is a waste of time. and as far as the deities themselves, i believe they just simply left this place, that they were from another planet, genetically manipulated things to create us, and here we are.. Krishna's sunken city of Dawarka has been found, and it was a massive city with many modern conveniences, however the strange part is it was a coastal city, on an area that the coastline existed in that location 10,000 years before the western school of thought will tell you humanoids walked out of the sea... Its not easy for someone who does not understand to grasp.


----------



## sso (Nov 26, 2011)

malignant said:


> and see in hinduism its disrespectful to ask for things you do not need, and anything that is simply sense gratification is a waste of time. and as far as the deities themselves, i believe they just simply left this place, that they were from another planet, genetically manipulated things to create us, and here we are.. Krishna's sunken city of Dawarka has been found, and it was a massive city with many modern conveniences, however the strange part is it was a coastal city, on an area that the coastline existed in that location 10,000 years before the western school of thought will tell you humanoids walked out of the sea... Its not easy for someone who does not understand to grasp.


hmm.

well, only taking what you need is really good, but i think simple sense gratification is just fine once inawhile 

well, if they left, then whats the point of worship?

have you read erik von daniken?  (this seems to fit Alot with that )


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 26, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I completely disagree. How can a martyr killing people in the name of his god still kill if there's no cause to become a martyr over? How can heretics be killed, or lashed, or beaten if there's no heresy? The only reason most of these religious killings happen is because of the religion, not the people under the religion.
> 
> Look at the stance on homosexuality with most Christians; good people in all other aspects of their lives, except they take the time to spew hate speech about the abominations of the gay/lesbian lifestyle. If Christianity hadn't burned the idea that homosexuals were bad into everyone's heads, there wouldn't be this stigma that they're bad. They'd just "be". If Islam didn't exist and Islamic terrorists didn't think they were going to get 72 virgins when they died, how many planes do you think would be flown into buildings?
> 
> ...


You can't say that an absence of Christianity or Islam would eliminate the evil that men do. People that want to do evil will do it. Period. "Bad things can only come from Theism and not any bad things can come from Atheism because there are no rules to follow for Atheism?" The "rules" of Christianity *dont *say to be judgemental of others, only God can judge. The "rules" of Islam* dont* tell people to blow up airplanes. These are* not* the "rules" of either religion. You need to do much more research about these religions if you think these are the rules. You are helplessly misinformed, quite foolishly, I might add, if this is how you came to your beliefs.


----------



## sso (Nov 26, 2011)

religion is not evil, because of religion.

some people are evil

they desire power over other people and taking more than their share (much more)

killing people for material things or enslave them.

lying for gain or power.

and so on.

stuff like "im better than you, so i deserve better" (and not actually being a better person (more likable or lovable)just bigger and stronger or more cruel)


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> You can't say that an absence of Christianity or Islam would eliminate the evil that men do. People that want to do evil will do it. Period. "Bad things can only come from Theism and not any bad things can come from Atheism because there are no rules to follow for Atheism?" The "rules" of Christianity *dont *say to be judgemental of others, only God can judge. The "rules" of Islam* dont* tell people to blow up airplanes. These are* not* the "rules" of either religion. You need to do much more research about these religions if you think these are the rules. You are helplessly misinformed, quite foolishly, I might add, if this is how you came to your beliefs.


no but removing those three will remove most of the worlds conflict. it would remove zionism, and the center of the worlds greed. look at vedic culture, a society that has existed since the dawn of life. cremations are still performed in the same place, the same fire has been going for thousands of years, same fire to start the fires, by the same family. one family has performing the cremations for thousands of years, the darkest aspects of society exist, the aghoris, but they keep to the cremation fields and the river banks, the lightest aspects, the Brahmans they recite Vedic texts and memorize every word keeping the vibration going, every other aspect fitting in between, but it all has its place, even the dark, and i mean true dark, aghoris eat body parts from the cremation fires, drink alchohal, human blood, human feces, urine, and blood out of a human skull. they eat and drink everything from a human skull, they are allowed to commit 7 murders, and have sex with prostitutes but only when menstruating. even they have their place. its not evil they represent the darkest aspect of lord shiva, lord Bai Rahv the form he will take when it is time to destroy manifestation. everything is godly, and has its place, the abrahamic and western school of thought lack the basic concept of universal respect. and the understanding that everything belongs, everything is godly, and to reject aspects of life are to reject aspects of god.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 26, 2011)

imo religion today has no other purpose than for evil people to do evil things in the name of religion . 
on a smaller scale you only have to look on this forum, to see the hate filled slurrs by so called christians , i think these people would still have hatred and anger without religion , its just an easy excuse to use religion as there basis for being evil .


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 26, 2011)

malignant said:


> no but removing those three will remove most of the worlds conflict. it would remove zionism, and the center of the worlds greed. look at vedic culture, a society that has existed since the dawn of life. cremations are still performed in the same place, the same fire has been going for thousands of years, same fire to start the fires, by the same family. one family has performing the cremations for thousands of years, the darkest aspects of society exist, the aghoris, but they keep to the cremation fields and the river banks, the lightest aspects, the Brahmans they recite Vedic texts and memorize every word keeping the vibration going, every other aspect fitting in between, but it all has its place, even the dark, and i mean true dark, aghoris eat body parts from the cremation fires, drink alchohal, human blood, human feces, urine, and blood out of a human skull. they eat and drink everything from a human skull, they are allowed to commit 7 murders, and have sex with prostitutes but only when menstruating. even they have their place. its not evil they represent the darkest aspect of lord shiva, lord Bai Rahv the form he will take when it is time to destroy manifestation. everything is godly, and has its place, the abrahamic and western school of thought lack the basic concept of universal respect. and the understanding that everything belongs, everything is godly, and to reject aspects of life are to reject aspects of god.[/QUOTE
> 
> You had me at "hello".


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2011)

It is all about intention of the person/people not the religion,Because ignorance/delusion is the plague/scourge of human mind we are faced with our state of perpetual conflict and so you have the many deeds that have brought destruction to the principles of the manifestations of spiritual truth,Buddha,Christ,Brahma for example.Some religions more so western over others have shown this in horrific display and so over time spirituality has become compromised thus the abundancy of the misuderstanding about the truth of ourselves.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 26, 2011)

[youtube]8QMU8epP3JQ[/youtube]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> It is all about intention of the person/people not the religion,Because ignorance/delusion is the plague/scourge of human mind we are faced with our state of perpetual conflict and so you have the many deeds that have brought destruction to the principles of the manifestations of spiritual truth,Buddha,Christ,Brahma for example.Some religions more so western over others have shown this in horrific display and so over time spirituality has become compromised thus the abundancy of the misuderstanding about the truth of ourselves.


beautiful dis


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Don&#8217;t believe in some vague truism. Search for truth. Seek it out. But don&#8217;t hold on to any belief or concept. You have only gained these beliefs based on everyone you have ever had contact with. This is a sign of weakness of the mind. It is lethargy; it is a lack of caring. It is an injurious way to save yourself from the work of seeing your self, from the work of consciously observing everything you think, say and do. Blind belief is an escape from sadhan, from the effort for self-realization. In a sense it is nothing short of suicide because once one falls into this culvert one becomes incapable of climbing the peak of truth. These paths lead you in two opposite directions. One is the ditch you fall into; the other, the lofty summit you have to climb. Belief in organized religion is an easy thing because a man is not required to do anything. In that sense, knowledge is not so easy. Knowledge is the complete transformation of life. Belief is the outer apparel; knowledge, the inner revolution. Rather than allowing you to reach the peak of atonement towards which your spirit is striving, a simple belief can easily throw you back into the slumber of blind faith. Spiritual seeking is not faith but unfortunately, religions are. What is spirituality to me does not coincide with what the concepts of the world&#8217;s religions appear to be. On that score Karl Marx was right to brand religions as opiates but profoundly wrong to say so about real spirituality! You have been told to have faith in the shastras, faith in the words of God, faith in the teachers. I do not say so at all. I say: have faith in yourself. It is only by knowing your self that you will be able to know what the shastras have said, what god has said... what their true meanings are. For one who has no faith in himself, following any other belief will be in vain.

I say yet again, do not believe in anything but yourself... for when you do, you will be forced to change your thoughts, words and actions. To become truly responsible for everything you think, say or do. You will become the emanation of all that is good, and true peace and happiness will overflow from your cup.
[/FONT]


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Nov 27, 2011)

Religion was created by aliens so humans can fight and make their TV ratings go up


----------



## malignant (Nov 27, 2011)

sso said:


> hmm.
> 
> well, only taking what you need is really good, but i think simple sense gratification is just fine once inawhile
> 
> ...


 its not worship, its more a way of life taught by them


----------



## BA142 (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> Another assault on religion by sativah high I see. He seems to think we need to be convinced of how much he hates, doesn't understand, can't stand, how people could believe in... religion. You have another axe to grind? Don't you have anything else to talk about? All you want to do is take shots at religion. I like how atheists want folks to be open-minded and tolerable of their beliefs but when the shoe is on the other foot they NEED proof. Quite funny actually; I can't believe I wasted the time out of my life it took to respond to this.


I can't believe that grow men believe in fairy tales either...it's a little bit sad.

I'm an Atheist, and I like to think I'm open minded but I just see no place for these fictional stories to carry any merit in modern society. It's silly


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2011)

...long standing traditions are not silly. These are not fairy tales. Really.

Just because you cannot understand something does not make it less relevant to the REST OF THE FUCKING WORLD.


----------



## sniffer (Nov 29, 2011)

they had HIV ,, 
the church did a good thing here


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> You can't say that an absence of Christianity or Islam would eliminate the evil that men do. People that want to do evil will do it. Period. "Bad things can only come from Theism and not any bad things can come from Atheism because there are no rules to follow for Atheism?" The "rules" of Christianity *dont *say to be judgemental of others, only God can judge. The "rules" of Islam* dont* tell people to blow up airplanes. These are* not* the "rules" of either religion. You need to do much more research about these religions if you think these are the rules. You are helplessly misinformed, quite foolishly, I might add, if this is how you came to your beliefs.



I never said that? By "only come from theism", I mean in reference to the choice between atheism or theism, we all know bad things can happen from non-religious motivated ideals. 

I love the Stephen Weinberg quote; "With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."

I'll elaborate; there is no dogma in atheism, no doctrine that can give way to atrocities like planes flying into buildings, and the crusades. It's not possible with atheism. That is my point, nothing more, nothing less.

The bible says only god can judge, and that's great but no Christians live like Christ.... if Christians lived like Christ we wouldn't have any of the problems that are associated with Christianity.

Bad people will do bad things regardless, but religion can make bad people doing bad things seem like good people doing *godly *things. That's fucking scary....


----------



## stealthman08 (Nov 29, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> imo religion today has no other purpose than for evil people to do evil things in the name of religion .
> on a smaller scale you only have to look on this forum, to see the hate filled slurrs by so called christians , i think these people would still have hatred and anger without religion , its just an easy excuse to use religion as there basis for being evil .


LOL, look at this guy getting so passionate.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Nov 29, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> This is what happens when you live a life devoted to the lies and deception of religion , totaly sickening , http://uk.news.yahoo.com/churches-told-dying-patients-were-cured-034935993.html



You think that's bad?

How about the catholics telling africans who are HIV positive to not use condoms as God frowns upon contraception...

Probably killed more people than other well known terrorist attacks.

Cheers

PS: There is no heaven...so drive safely.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

it is called population control... those people mate and breed like crazy even knowing they have HIV or AIDS and knowing they are going to pass it on to their children... what good is that they use condoms if the women and girls get raped for fun by those farcs and rebel groups?





'ome Grown said:


> You think that's bad?
> 
> How about the catholics telling africans who are HIV positive to not use condoms as God frowns upon contraception...
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> it is called population control... those people mate and breed like crazy even knowing they have HIV or AIDS and knowing they are going to pass it on to their children... what good is that they use condoms if the women and girls get raped for fun by those farcs and rebel groups?


You seem to be saying that these Catholics want people to suffer and die, simply because there are too many of them. Encouraging people to pass on disease so they get sick and die would be the most cruel and backwards form of population control we could come up with. Obviously the most efficient and humane population control would be birth control of some sort. Catholics do not cite population issues as their motivation to preach against condoms, and it doesn't seem like you thought about this much before you assigned this reason to them. Wouldn't it be better for the Catholics to emphasize how much god dislikes rape rather than just say, 'oh well they rape anyway, what good is a condom'?

History teaches us that the best form of population control is education. As a countries education level rises, the birth rate falls. Telling people God forbids safe sex, especially when the statement is made on the grounds of nothing but fantasy, would seem to be the opposite of education and more closely resemble fascism.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

i understand what you mean heis, i was not trying to be some cruel heartless prick... and you are right, i did not give it too much thought before i tried to make my point, so let me try again,

What i tried to say is that Africa, in those regions they speak of, as a whole is fucked... i donate to charity for those people, but what difference does it make? The people down there are the problem... the militias and rebel groups that go around killing for fun and raping women and children like some beasts are at fault. They do not let education in any form take place because it goes against them... just like the cartels in mexico are fucking over their own people and country, these people do the same. Rape for catholics is a something they would not wish to address, as all the cases of sexual abuse by their priests on young boys is something they have seemed to have forgotten already... hypocrites, those fools are...

maybe the catholic drive for no condoms is in an attempt to teach those who rape can be more passionate about it, since they cannot control what these animals do(rebels)... since they go out and rape all the time, maybe teaching them to not use condoms will slow down the rapes, i dont know man, but you cant just say that religion is at fault for all those peoples fuck ups. 





Heisenberg said:


> You seem to be saying that these Catholics want people to suffer and die, simply because there are too many of them. Encouraging people to pass on disease so they get sick and die would be the most cruel and backwards form of population control we could come up with. Obviously the most efficient and humane population control would be birth control of some sort. Catholics do not cite population issues as their motivation to preach against condoms, and it doesn't seem like you thought about this much before you assigned this reason to them. Wouldn't it be better for the Catholics to emphasize how much god dislikes rape rather than just say, 'oh well they rape anyway, what good is a condom'?
> 
> History teaches us that the best form of population control is education. As a countries education level rises, the birth rate falls. Telling people God forbids safe sex, especially when the statement is made on the grounds of nothing but fantasy, would seem to be the opposite of education and more closely resemble fascism.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

malignant said:


> its not worship, its more a way of life taught by them


we were talking about the hindu religion yes?

well, just look at fucking india?

ever heard of the untouchables?

does not seem to be that beneficial of a religion and it has had thousands of years.

btw, anything you might say to that, would probably just be met with

"just look at fucking india!"

though with a smile


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2011)

They are not "animals" in the pejorative sense, Oly ... they are humans acting nakedly human. Jmo. cn


----------



## Radiate (Dec 1, 2011)

Religions are inherently flawed because they are the interpretations of perfection by beings that are not, and never will be, perfect.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> LOL, look at this guy getting so passionate.


yes , passion is my middle name , im passionate about everything i do , and debunking religious belief is a paticular passion of mine , its just toooooooo easy .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yes , passion is my middle name , im passionate about everything i do , and debunking religious belief is a paticular passion of mine , its just toooooooo easy .


...with some of your subjects, correct? Couldn't be all of them, eh?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yes , passion is my middle name , im passionate about everything i do , and debunking religious belief is a paticular passion of mine , its just toooooooo easy .


Atheism 101 - you can't debunk something that's never been proven.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet deal man, tsh wont understand that though.

+rep




Padawanbater2 said:


> Atheism 101 - you can't debunk something that's never been proven.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 1, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> This is what happens when you live a life devoted to the lies and deception of religion , totaly sickening , http://uk.news.yahoo.com/churches-told-dying-patients-were-cured-034935993.html


 sorry bro, most religions dont behave like christians and would appreciate if you didnt compare them to christianity. you are somewhat right that most MONOTHIESTIC religions (the big 3) advocate miracles instead of human labor. christianity has a nice mascot in a jewish miracle worker who blesses water and whatnot. whatnot meaning a plethora of super powers,


too sad the one super power he doesn't have is mind control, leave that to his followers.


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 1, 2011)

Ya well, I'm personally looking for something we can compare ourselves to each other. And one thing is I would say that there is a God. Hey there's one thing to bring us all together possibly. Not neccesarily to look for mascots and leaders of religion, to bless the water, but how about to bless the skies and praise the Creator? Meaning not caring of material shit even though, hey I like my Nike's too, and damit I know I need to drink water, but dang I thank God sometimes deep down in my heart.

But, to presume miracles to reinforce your belief is wrong I'd like to propose. Like, for instance, praying for the messiah. See, to me, even though the notion is outstanding, personally in my interpretation of the coming of the messiah, is that it is one of giving up, calling it quits. Saying I can't do it anymore, I need a miracle. I need a savior. To me, that's wrong as a miracle itself wanting to happen by me because it's saying I'm done, it's all over. I need a messiah? To the true grit of what I think are my natural instincts I would say the survivalist mentality does kick in when you get beaten down by life. And it's kick ass time by that point. I've heard that God like's and looks forward to hear prayers for the messiah, and prayers in general of course, to know that we are not quite perfect, and need some acknowledgement that you are being heard in some areas. Some get a response, some get more than they can handle. 

I believe in opposition to a miracle is, hard work and labor. I think that is good and fine right? Even in a commandment: "You will work." That is a commandment I believe. There's only like 300 or more of them, or 10 of them, I guess it depends on who you ask har har. I think I broke alot of 'em. I hate to work, but I gotta make a living too, and pass it on. Not too many people I'd say, ummm love their occupation, but if they do, hah, that would be a miracle.

I just haveta take piss tests to work and I hate that stuff haha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Ya better thank me ho.
> you do know that religion is just a bunch of made up rules and traditions to manipulate people. I mean come on now why don't Catholics eat meat on Fridays? I'll tell ya why because the pope owns long john silvers THATS WHY!


You mad douche bag?


lol, see what I did there? I replaced bro with douche bag....That's originality right there.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yes , passion is my middle name , im passionate about everything i do , and debunking religious belief is a paticular passion of mine , its just toooooooo easy .


Actually, it looks as though you are struggling.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Actually, it looks as though you are struggling.


...nice. How's it going, Heph?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...nice. How's it going, Heph?


Good good, I've been very busy lately and haven't been getting my healthy daily dose of RIU lol.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 5, 2011)

Zaehet Strife said:


> [FONT=&quot]Don&#8217;t believe in some vague truism. Search for truth. Seek it out. But don&#8217;t hold on to any belief or concept. *You have only gained these beliefs based on everyone you have ever had contact with*. *This is a sign of weakness of the mind*. It is lethargy; it is a lack of caring. It is an injurious way to save yourself from the work of seeing your self, from the work of consciously observing everything you think, say and do. Blind belief is an escape from sadhan, from the effort for self-realization. In a sense it is nothing short of suicide because once one falls into this culvert one becomes incapable of climbing the peak of truth. These paths lead you in two opposite directions. One is the ditch you fall into; the other, the lofty summit you have to climb. *Belief in organized religion is an easy thing because a man is not required to do anything*. In that sense, knowledge is not so easy. Knowledge is the complete transformation of life. Belief is the outer apparel; knowledge, the inner revolution. Rather than allowing you to reach the peak of atonement towards which your spirit is striving, a simple belief can easily throw you back into the slumber of blind faith. Spiritual seeking is not faith but unfortunately, religions are. What is spirituality to me does not coincide with what the concepts of the world&#8217;s religions appear to be. On that score Karl Marx was right to brand religions as opiates but profoundly wrong to say so about real spirituality! You have been told to have faith in the shastras, faith in the words of God, faith in the teachers. I do not say so at all. I say: have faith in yourself. It is only by knowing your self that you will be able to know what the shastras have said, what god has said... what their true meanings are. For one who has no faith in himself, following any other belief will be in vain.
> 
> I say yet again, do not believe in anything but yourself... for when you do, you will be forced to change your thoughts, words and actions. To become truly responsible for everything you think, say or do. You will become the emanation of all that is good, and true peace and happiness will overflow from your cup.
> [/FONT]


First of all I'm not certain I'm using the term correctly but isn't it ironic that you're telling people to follow your beliefs right after telling them that they only pick up their beliefs from the people they have had contact with and that it is a sign of a weak mind to do so...

and secondly following an organized religion is not truthfully such an easy thing if you are a true believer and follow what the religion actually says to do... that shit is not easy, it takes a heck of a lot of effort and perseverance to even get it half right... You are required to do a lot if you have true faith...


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 5, 2011)

> You have only gained these beliefs based on everyone you have ever had contact with. This is a sign of weakness of the mind.


man that is stupid... i am guessing you think all of mankind has a weak mind except for yourself since you are a higher level of thinker, lol!!!!!



> Belief in organized religion is an easy thing because a man is not required to do anything.


yeah, of course, because after you belief in it, they insert the cable to the back of your head like in the matrix


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh9NL8e9hI07p8TX32


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You mad douche bag?
> 
> 
> lol, see what I did there? I replaced bro with douche bag....That's originality right there.


 No but you certainly sound mad. 
I'm sure that makes you feel like a big tough guy... congrats I'm sure mom is proud of your vocab.
Why is it always these religion nuts getting angry? sexual frustration or something?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> No but you certainly sound mad.
> I'm sure that makes you feel like a big tough guy... congrats I'm sure mom is proud of your vocab.
> Why is it always these religion nuts getting angry? sexual frustration or something?


lol, look how mad you get...It's actually pretty funny how passionate you get sometimes.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol, look how mad you get...It's actually pretty funny how passionate you get sometimes.


 Hehe if you find any of that passionate you must be one sad individual...
Getting out more usually helps


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Hehe if you find any of that passionate you must be one sad individual...
> Getting out more usually helps


look at the passion coming from this guy, .


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

hepheastus420 said:


> look at the passion coming from this guy, .


hallelujah!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> hallelujah!


The passion....


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> The passion....


 Yes we get it quit repeating your self. You sound retarded.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Yes we get it quit repeating your self. You sound retarded.


We both do dumbass.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Yes we get it quit repeating your self. You sound retarded.


He seems to be more respected than you. So really, I'm sure you're the only one that looks like a retard. Besides, can't you see hepheastus420 is just fucking with you? Like I said in the other thread, you're just too easy to piss off haha.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> He seems to be more respected than you. So really, I'm sure you're the only one that looks like a retard. Besides, can't you see hepheastus420 is just fucking with you? Like I said in the other thread, you're just too easy to piss off haha.


 Umm if my comments come off to you 2 butt buddy's as aggressive then since you both keep copying me what does that make you sound like?
Why do i get the feeling stealth and hepatitis420 are the same person... same childish mind frame and everything.
You two seem to pop up out of the blue to each other rescue all the time at all hours. Amazing... 
Are you really that lonely kid? Go get laid or something that's just friendly advice. There is more to life then the internet i mean what is it they teach you kid in school now a days?
Do they seriously not promote going outside anymore?
You keep talking about winning and getting owned i mean that seriously some high school crap you know you cant object that one bit. Getting owned and winning in what a online verbal assault back and forth, wow well congratulation if you think you've actually won something here its all yours. 
Not even a real debate over anything. I go on break in between classes and post to you on my phone. while getting a good laugh at ya. How are you actually frustrating anybody? I'm confuse its sad you really think that one can even get frustrated over a online forum. I'm assuming you speak from experience?
I'm gonna drop this now because its finals week and i really dont have time for it anymore. You enjoy now oh yea and umm congratulations in "owning"... seems to means a lot to you.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We both do dumbass.


 Speak for your self. You cant even spell your own name right...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Umm if my comments come off to you 2 butt buddy's as aggressive then since you both keep copying me what does that make you sound like?
> Why do i get the feeling stealth and hepatitis420 are the same person... same childish mind frame and everything.
> You two seem to pop up out of the blue to each other rescue all the time at all hours. Amazing...
> Are you really that lonely kid? Go get laid or something that's just friendly advice. There is more to life then the internet i mean what is it they teach you kid in school now a days?
> ...


LOL, look how mad you get haha. Oh man this is just too great, .


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL, look how mad you get haha. Oh man this is just too great, .


yes furious... I told you that your "winning" as you keep claiming to and you're still upset? i dont get it.
I expected a mindless answer from you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> yes furious...
> I expected a mindless answer from you.


Didn't you just say you are done for now due to finals? lol.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Didn't you just say you are done for now due to finals? lol.


 Wow nit picking aren't we now. That desperate?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Wow nit picking aren't we now. That desperate?


Desperate? I'm just getting you mad.....


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Desperate? I'm just getting you mad.....


 Yes you keep saying that i already told you that your are not... Or is that all you got?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Yes you keep saying that i already told you that your are not... Or is that all you got?


Then why are you STILL replying? lol, we both know you're mad. This is hilarious hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Then why are you STILL replying? lol, we both know you're mad. This is hilarious hahahahahahahaha.


 I already told you because I'm not mad... You just keep showing your intelligence here by repeating your self over and over .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> I already told you because I'm not mad... You just keep showing your intelligence here by repeating your self over and over .


Oh man hhahahha. Go on reply again idiot.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh man hhahahha. Go on reply again idiot.


 Umm you have no idea how desperate you sound right now do ya?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Umm you have no idea how desperate you sound right now do ya?


Oh would you look at that, he replied again. What a surprise lol.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh would you look at that, he replied again. What a surprise lol.


 Yes i believe the "Reply" button was designed for that. No?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Yes i believe the "Reply" button was designed for that. No?


No shit sherlock lol. Does it mean you must reply? idiot. .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL, too much fun pissing you off.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you in front of a mirror big dawg?

Its ok, you can tell us the truth





suTraGrow said:


> I already told you because I'm not mad... You just keep showing your intelligence here by repeating your self over and over .


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 6, 2011)

Was that some type of comeback?





suTraGrow said:


> Yes i believe the "Reply" button was designed for that. No?


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 6, 2011)

"Before I do anything I ask myself 'Would an idiot do that?' And if the answer is yes, I do not do that thing." -Dwight Schrute


----------



## sso (Dec 6, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> "Before I do anything I ask myself 'Would an idiot do that?' And if the answer is yes, I do not do that thing." -Dwight Schrute


id say , that most often this is true.

but sometimes, seemingly idiotic things turn out to be genius after all, so id make that a "usually" thing . "would an idiot do that" "yes" "do i still want to do it?" "how do i feel about it" "whats the gut instinct" "whats the heart say about it?"

sometimes you have to risk all to gain all.

but yes, usually, if a idiot would do it, you shouldnt.


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I think everybody's an idiot, and I know everything, kinda why I don't do much of anything har har har.......


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> "Before I do anything I ask myself 'Would an idiot do that?' And if the answer is yes, I do not do that thing." -Dwight Schrute


LULZ! If anything was ever easier said than done son!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Couldn't tell you how many times I've had the ol' "oh well, it's fun NOW" argument inside my head!


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 8, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Couldn't tell you how many times I've had the ol' "oh well, it's fun NOW" argument inside my head!


You must mean beer goggles oh I get it. You and your one liners' pad jeez.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

dont bother arguing with heph or oliver they are both mentally challenged to put it kindly .
they try to mock athiests yet they are athiests to all the other thousands of gods humans have created lol .


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 9, 2011)

As long as somebody has belief in a god or multiple gods they are not atheists whether they worship the same god as a dude over in India or not...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> As long as somebody has belief in a god or multiple gods they are not atheists whether they worship the same god as a dude over in India or not...


lol how am i supposed to sore like an eagle when im surrounded by turkeys ? oliver and heph are christians wich makes them athiests to all the other thousands of gods , ( unless of course they gonna say they believe in all the other gods ( wich wouldnt suprise me ) ) .......................some people on here really need to understand what an athiest is before making stupid comments like yours my friend .ill try n help you out a little ..............atheism is just a response to a claim , i could be a christian but an athiest to the claim that the muslim god exists .
just because i believe in one god it dosent stop me from being an athiest to all the other gods .


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 9, 2011)

Mate. I can see you like to argue. and you are wrong. That is not Atheism as the person has faith in a deity.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Mate. I can see you like to argue. and you are wrong. That is not Atheism as the person has faith in a deity.


 so ? i could believe in 2999 gods but lets say for aguments sake there is 3000 possible gods to believe in / worship etc , i could could still be an athiest to the 1 thats left over . just for the lols of it can you give me your definition of athiesm ?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 9, 2011)

You are attempting to argue the point of how in most monotheistic religions there is an overwhelming tendency to deny the possibility of the validity of other religions. And that in denying the existence of an other persons god that you are atheistic in the eyes of an other person. 

You are being a "turkey" by completely ignoring that fact that atheism applies to the non belief of the existence of at least a single deity and in no way implies that following a different faith to an other person makes you an atheist.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> You are attempting to argue the point of how in most monotheistic religions there is an overwhelming tendency to deny the possibility of the validity of other religions. And that in denying the existence of an other persons god that you are atheistic in the eyes of an other person.
> 
> You are being a "turkey" by completely ignoring that fact that atheism applies to the non belief of the existence of at least a single deity and in no way implies that following a different faith to an other person makes you an atheist.


nonsense ,im an athiest in response to a claim , like i said before i could be a full blown christian who believes in jesus , but i could be an athiest to the claim that the god thor exists . 
its got nothing to do with following a different god to another person , thats a totally different claim , just because i believe in one god or maybe 4 gods , dosent mean i cant be an athiest to the claim of a million other gods .
what your saying is because i believe in the god zeus , i cant be an athiest to the god allah , wich is total bullshit my friend .


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 9, 2011)

You are applying the terms Atheist and Atheism wrongly...

Atheism is the total disbelief of the existence of all gods/Deities...

If you believe in 1 god or 3 or 2999 you are not an atheist...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

so if i believe in jesus , but i dont believe in the claim that zeus is real , then im not an athiest to the claim that zeus is real ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Atheism is the absence of theism. 

Why spend time getting hung up on semantics? This doesn't seem very productive. 

Howbout we talk about 'want to believe' vs. 'need to believe'. Or how passive belief is dangerous to society and provides a platform for fanaticism? Or how geographic location is the most dominating factor in what god you will most likely believe in?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

No, you are a jackass, lol. You dont even know anything about being an atheist.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

yes ive said this before if your born in afghan you are very unlikely to become a christian , funny aint it .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

oh hi oliver , i wonderd when the looney bus was due lol lets hear of some of your wisdom ,on why there are even different religions in the first place , when they nearly all claim to be the only one ?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

dude, if you knew a bit about evolution and anthropology and paleontology, you would not be asking these stupid questions. It is all based on how civilizations migrated to different regions beginning over in what is asia and russia today all the across the land to africa and so on. Not every region will be the same and as such so were the people who stayed there. as language evolved so did their ability to communicate and their ability to comprehend more things since the brain also was evolving, you get the picture...

It is a cultural thing. Even though there are hispanics where i live, our culture is very different from the culture down in mexico even though we inherent the same blood and gene pool... 





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> oh hi oliver , i wonderd when the looney bus was due lol lets hear of some of your wisdom ,on why there are even different religions in the first place , when they nearly all claim to be the only one ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> dude, if you knew a bit about evolution and anthropology and paleontology, you would not be asking these stupid questions. It is all based on how civilizations migrated to different regions beginning over in what is asia and russia today all the across the land to africa and so on. Not every region will be the same and as such so were the people who stayed there. as language evolved so did their ability to communicate and their ability to comprehend more things since the brain also was evolving, you get the picture...
> 
> It is a cultural thing. Even though there are hispanics where i live, our culture is very different from the culture down in mexico even though we inherent the same blood and gene pool...


errrrr i think you misunderstood my point or i didnt make it quite clear ( although i find it amusing a christian quotes evolution lol ) what i mean is why havent all the religions got together and thought , fuckin ell someone must be wrong here all these different gods claiming they created everything and they are the one to worship and follow , only one can be tellin the truth lol 
i can remember being about 6 years old and being taught in school about various other religions and i instantly thought ' how can this be possible , my christian god created this universe not these scam artists ' then obviousley as i got older i learnt about all the ancient gods that were believed to be around before my god had even created this fuckin place lol and everything started to add up ( its all lies lol ) so what im gettin at is how can you possibly think your god is the real one , when theres so many others out there to worship and depending on what land mass you're born on usually dictates which one of these lies you will end up worshiping ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Religions should have some kind of Theistdome type olympics, three religions enter, one leaves!


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Tenofthem!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> Pad wants death, I want my medal. A gold star is okay too!


lol, not death, if you know some shit for absolute sure, then you should be able to prove it. If you can't prove it, you can't claim you know it for absolute sure. 

Pwned.


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Tenofthem!


----------

